# New Enclosures.



## sam92 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi guys, I haven't posted in a while. I've only been into snakes since mid last year and have been completely hooked and my collection has gone from 1 to 6 snakes very quickly haha, I tell myself thats enough after every one and then something else catches my eye .
I think half the problem is being a cabinet maker and making enclosures I don't actually need and then feeling the need to fill them





F



M



This is the enclosure I knocked up for my diamonds. 900mm wide 1800mm high on wheels so it's easy to move around. Then beside that is the 3 bank enclosure I made for my bredli to eventually move into  thinking well ahead there. still needs glass and light cages. 





Small rack I made for my yearlings to grow up in. Shouldn't have made it with more tubs then I need as I feel like I need to fill it. 




The latest addition  a little female olive python. I'll be up for more enclosure making to accommodate this girl in the future. I really wanted a olive as a first snake but was persuaded away from them until becoming confident enough with something that can get so large.


Sorry for the lack of progress photos on the making of the enclosures. I always forget until it's all finished.


----------



## Snapped (Mar 3, 2016)

Now that's a great excuse to get more snakes, you just happen to knock together a few snake enclosures, so you need to fill them....I like it! haha....beautiful Diamonds you have, and a nice little Olive too


----------



## Herpo (Mar 4, 2016)

Beautiful diamonds! And damn, a little olive...I'm incredibly jealous...

Very nice enclosures as well!


----------



## Burgo89 (Mar 4, 2016)

Great enclosures mate, beautiful baby olive as well.


----------



## sam92 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks guys, I'm stoked with the new addition!! She will be a big girl, parents are 12 and 13ft.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 5, 2016)

sam92 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm stoked with the new addition!! She will be a big girl, parents are 12 and 13ft.


We did you get her from if you don't mind my asking? We are moving to Tumut, about an hour from Wagga. My next snake will be an olive and we plan on getting one when we move.


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice photos of the Diamond. Its amazing what good lighing will do.


----------



## sam92 (Mar 5, 2016)

Herpo said:


> We did you get her from if you don't mind my asking? We are moving to Tumut, about an hour from Wagga. My next snake will be an olive and we plan on getting one when we move.



Have you ever been to Tumut? There isn't much there haha.
I got her from the man named Terry Agritis in Sydney. Nice bloke very easy to deal with and very helpful. This clutch didn't last long, they sold quickly. I Don't think he is going to breed that particular pair again as they are 15+ years old.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 5, 2016)

sam92 said:


> Have you ever been to Tumut? There isn't much there haha.
> I got her from the man named Terry Agritis in Sydney. Nice bloke very easy to deal with and very helpful. This clutch didn't last long, they sold quickly. I Don't think he is going to breed that particular pair again as they are 15+ years old.



Yeah we are there now looking at homes for sale. Terry Agtitis, did he have any other clutches of olives? Do you have a contact number or email you could PM me?

Cheers,
Herpo


----------

